

AnsibleWorks Galaxy - tomaac
https://galaxy.ansibleworks.com

======
PeterisP
The site might be somewhat useful if it explained wtf is Ansible - currently
even the 'About' and 'Explore' links lead to something that assumes that
everyone is already working with Ansible; but currently it's not so.

~~~
mehphp
Yes, that is unfortunately pretty confusing but if you go to their normal www
domain www.ansibleworks.com, it's pretty clear. It is an automated server
provisioning/deployment tool and it is absolutely wonderful.

I recently stumbled across it and now I'm not sure how i've put up with
manually configuring servers for so long now.

